# How to change substrate on existing tank ?



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

I've had my 65g set up since 2000 with Flourite and Eco-Complete. I'm very ready for a change. I imagine my substrate is too?

I love the look of the Aquasoil Amazonia, and keep reading good things about it. But how would I go about changing this out in an established tank? From what I've read, it will produce ammonia to start - correct? Can it be aged separately before the big do-over? I don't want to lose live stock.

I've got plenty of time to plan...looks like the stuff is like hens teeth right now :icon_eek:

Thanks!


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I think there's problems with adding the amazonia into a pre-existing tank due to the ammonia leeching. I think you might end up poisoning the inhabitnats of the tank unless you have a really really well established tank. Lots of beneficial bacteria and what not.

I believe it can be aged seperately however, with a lot of rinsing and soaking.


----------



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

yah, that's what I was wondering. I have a spare 55 and an aqua clear. wondering if I could run it in there for a while, then strip down the 65 and swap the substrate. The filter to the 65 would be mature, and I could put the same tank water back in. 

Just wondering if that's the right approach, or it disturbing aqua soil at the time of the move would start things all over again.

argh...:icon_conf


----------



## diwu13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So tank water contains very little bacteria, minuscule compared to what is in the filter and on the surface areas of the tank. Adding the old tank water back will just help keep the parameters stable.

Aquasoil will stop leeching after a while. The ammonia is just to help new tanks cycle without having to add it yourself. So if you let it filter out in the spare 55g it won't leech enough to kill anything. Hopefully anyway :X


----------



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree (about the bacteria in the water). Where I'd be putting the livestock back in, I figured it was the best approach for their transition. The biofilter benefit is minimal. 

Well...if I can a) find the aquasoil and b) afford it, I'll give this a go at some point :smile:


----------



## takadi (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm not a fan of aquasoil. I've tried the stuff out and it is GREAT in the beginning. After a while though, it begins to compact, turn anaerobic, and lose nutrients. At that point you get some major algae problems. Not only that, as it breaks down it begins to slough off and clog your filter with mud.


----------



## Wwh2694 (Dec 14, 2010)

I will be doing this to my 120h tank with eco in it. I have read about Ada amazonia its made to last for years as tested by ADA. They have tanks been running for several years without changing the substrate. Anyways i have done substrate change before with my 60h tank but didnt change it to amazonia i used the fluval stratum shrimp. Its great and didnt have any problems with my CRS, amano and endlers. But i didnt know about the amazonia. My plan is to run another filter on my 120h several weeks before i removed the substrate and used that filter to the fish in the bucket. Change the substrate and run the old one for about a day and test the amonia. Its should be ok since the old filter has alot of bacteria it shouldnt have any spike of amonia in it. Hope this help. If anyone has another plan it would be good to give us suggestions. Thanks


----------



## tankdonovan (Mar 22, 2012)

If you plan to add Aquasoil Amazonia to an already established aquarium the substrate must be cycled before adding it to the aquarium.

Place the substrate in a spare aquarium or large holding container
Fill with water
Add a small filter or power head.
Perform a 95-100% water change in 24 hours.
Perform another 95-100% water change 24 hours later.
Perform a 50% water change 24 hours later.
Watch Ammonia levels and Nitrite levels.
The aquarium should be fully cycled in 1.5-2 weeks. 0ppm Ammonia and nitrite indicate a fully cycled aquarium and it is ready for to be added to the aquarium

Note: Be sure to add the substrate to the aquarium gently to avoid stirring up a mess and causing another possible Ammonia spike.

TankDonovan


----------



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks folks. 

Now I'll just be on he look out for some AS. Kind of like everyone else


----------

